# Nobilis - Treachery



## Jdvn1 (Sep 5, 2005)

Well, there isn't any category this fits in--it's not any of the options I can choose from, it's not Homebrew, and 'General' seems too generic for me. Maybe I'll change it to General later, but I decided to instead use the least appropriate category for this.

Anyway, this will be the OOC thread for Amy's Nobilis game, just to get it started. The players have already been decided, so if you're interested in joining, wait until this becomes a Recruiting thread. We'll wait for Amy's nod on that, though.

So if you're already in this game (and you should know if you are), post on here some sort of hello or something so we know who's who. (which means you should say who you are unless it's already obvious *ahem* )

Speaking of which, Jonathan here.  Hi.

I'll also try to use this post to list important/useful information.

Useful information 1:
You guys are new here, so I'll show you a couple of things you can do.

Highlight here... 



Spoiler



this is a spoiler


 ...
click this...[sblock]This is an sblock, eventhough it says "Spoiler"[/sblock]
Those two are the most important, probably. There's also color and size and subscripts and all sorts of other things for later.


----------



## Ardonis (Sep 5, 2005)

You suck, Jonathan.  Somehow, you managed to get me to register for this place.  Bah, now I have ANOTHER forum to either check daily or neglect and feel bad about.  Anyway, consider Matt, alias Fr. Peter McAllen, Duke of Epiphany, to be present.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 5, 2005)

/me wins. 

You only have to check the thread, not the forum.

It's just that the forum is _also_ cool.


----------



## Ardonis (Sep 5, 2005)

Chob.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 5, 2005)

That's harsh of you, Father Peter.


----------



## ragnarokt (Sep 6, 2005)

*Boogida Boogida!*

...boogida.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 6, 2005)

ragnarokt said:
			
		

> ...boogida.



 I agree.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 6, 2005)

Useful information 1 added.


----------



## Ardonis (Sep 6, 2005)

Yeah, thanks for the tips!  I'm actually fairly familiar with phpbb, but sometimes boards do have little funky things going on.


----------



## ragnarokt (Sep 6, 2005)

Way to rack up two more posts there, Chris.

Sez I, Sulis Porter.

Every word in that last sentence was capitalized.

Which is not true if you read that last sentence twice.

And that last one wasn't even a whole sentence.

Aren't you glad I'm here?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey, I'm not concerned about one or two extra posts. It's not like changes my crazy post-per-day rate.  You should sleep earlier, apparently.

And, how familiar are you with phpbb, Matt? It throws some people off, apparently, that you use square brackets ( ie, [] ) to do everything. This is a very useful part of the FAQ.


----------



## Ardonis (Sep 6, 2005)

Well, the Trumpet forums for the LHB use PhPBB, but these are fairly new; they got created this past spring.  The Pyramid Vault, a Warhammer forum based around the Lizardmen, uses PhPBB, and I've been posting there for 2 years.  My WoW guild uses a PhPBB forum, and the Awful forums use a very heavily modified version of VBulletin.

And yes, Sulis, we're very glad you're here.  Not that you will be for too long; after all, you ARE the domina of Solitude.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Sep 7, 2005)

This is your GM checking in.  How're you guys?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 7, 2005)

I thought the term was 'HG'. 

I'm doing well. Megan said she'd post in a bit, and then we need to post our characters.


----------



## Ardonis (Sep 7, 2005)

Whew, not looking forward to typing up all that stuff.  Good thing I remembered to bring it to Austin, though.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 7, 2005)

I think the sheet I used for David isn't hard to fill-in, and also it seems pretty easy to read.


----------



## Ardonis (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks good to me.  I still need to eventually figure out a design onesathesedays.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 7, 2005)

... Yeah, that's important.


----------



## Ardonis (Sep 7, 2005)

So I've heard.  Eh, I'll get around to it eventually.  Maybe this weekend.


----------



## ragnarokt (Sep 8, 2005)

...a design?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah, you're supposed to have a design consisting of two flowers and a background, each symbolic. One flower symbolic of your estate, the other of your personality, and the background comes from a table in the book, based on your Code.


----------



## Ardonis (Sep 8, 2005)

Ok, so I've got my design done.  It is a cup-shaped, closed, white angelica with heart-shaped leaves, intertwined with a tubelike, open, white aloe with a square stem.  My Estate is epiphany, and its sanctity is my highest bond.  Next to that is the Catholic Church.  Angelica is the flower of inspiration, and represents my Estate.  A white, closed flower is beauty, whereas the petal shape represents beginnings.  So my estate, interpreted florally, is the beginning of a beautiful inspiration.  Aloe is the flower of religion and grief.  A white, open flower represents truth, and the petal shape represents virtue.  My character believes Catholicism to be true, even in the face of the major shift in perspective he's had, but he does somewhat long for the days he had as a human where everything was simpler.  So Aloe seemed appropriate.  Florally, this represents my character's personality as a virtuous, religious person who seeks the truth.

According to the table, the Code of Heaven's design background is usually none at all; the Angels used flowers during creation, and so flowers are the sole focus.  I thought briefly about bucking this, and putting in a stylized crucifix, but I figured subtlety was better.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 8, 2005)

That's... a lot of detail. Cool, though.


----------



## Ardonis (Sep 9, 2005)

Well, basically all that's on my character sheet is the second sentence.  The rest is the explanation of it.  I figure that, like myself, my character would probably dig all this detail and symbolism.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 9, 2005)

... Are you describing your design in-character, then?


----------



## Ardonis (Sep 9, 2005)

No, I wasn't really, though an in-character description wouldn't be too terribly different.


----------



## Ardonis (Sep 13, 2005)

Has anybody talked to Journey recently?  Everyone's favorite Spaniard seems conspicuous in her absence.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 13, 2005)

Ah, true. I know she knows about this thing, but I'll remind her.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Sep 14, 2005)

Megan still hasn't checked in?


----------



## Ardonis (Sep 14, 2005)

Eh, it's not to be worried over.  Jonathan, at the least, has been in touch with her it seems.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Well, on and off, anyway.


----------



## Girl_Noir (Sep 14, 2005)

Everyone's favorite Spaniard has arrived!  Maria Borges checking in, after a few hellatious days where I got stuck in a quicksand patch on the other side of the Stopover from the Hall.  (But in real life just had a crapload of work to do and then got sick.)  Anyway, I'm here now, sorry about the delay, and let's get to it.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Surprise, surprise, Peter didn't even bother to do a Divination to find where you were.


----------



## Ardonis (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey now, who's to say that any epiphany spirits had even SEEN her recently?  And doesn't auctoritas do something to divinations?


----------



## Girl_Noir (Sep 15, 2005)

Of all people in the world, don't you think that I would be the one who could find a journey that would manage to avoid any Epiphany spirits that could reveal my whereabouts?  Just my luck.    Anyway, I'm back now, my Brothers and Sister.  It's been a while.  Aren't we in the middle of some plot or another?


----------



## Girl_Noir (Sep 15, 2005)

Oh, and speaking of that quicksand patch, I've been meaning to tell you all a little about some of the places I've seen on my journeys, haven't I?  I guess since it was the first thing I mentioned, I'll start with the quicksand.  But there are quite a few other things that I'll get around to later.  For now, grab yourself a glass of your favorite color wine and take a seat on the porch.  I've got stories.

Well, on this particular day I woke up, and first thing, had to dig myself out of a pile of leaves.  I had slept the night in a forest where perpetual autumn reigned.  Here, there was always a thick cover of brightly colored leaves on the ground.  They fell constantly, mimicking a snowfall with broad, vivid flakes.  I scraped together a soft pile and lay down to sleep, and during the night, I had been buried.

After picking the last leaves out of my hair, I waded through the crunching masses to the edge of the forest.  As the trees parted before me, I was blinded by reflected light.  A huge sheet of what appeared to be ice stretched for miles in front of me, peppered with massive and moss-covered stone pillars.  They rose out of the frozen lake like strangers, gods almost, so old and huge as to be unknowable.  Some looked natural, like spires of living rock.  Some were cylindrical and carved intricately.  I ventured out onto the frozen plain to get a closer look at these (ever the archaeologist).  Though the surface was perfectly smooth, I didn't slip.  The ice was in fact not ice - well, I really can't make that assertion.  It behaved exactly like ice, but was not cold.  I chipped off a piece and warmed it between my hands.  When I parted my palms, a gust of wind blew away a fistful of pale blue sand.

Finally, after about fifteen minutes of walking, I stood at the base of one of the carved pillars.  They were even larger than I had thought, standing on the shore.  The stone was a dull black, with veins of a deep and shining purple running through it.  The carvings, to my delight, seemed to be a mix of dozens of ancient cultures - I could see Maya and Egyptian hieroglyphs, Sumerian cuneiform, and a hundred other alphabets all blended together.  I couldn't make anything of it... it seemed to be just gibberish, but I stood there studying it for the next half-hour.  I would have stayed longer, except that at this point, the ground gave out beneath me and I collapsed into a pit of the same soft blue sand that I had been studying earlier.  I was suddenly submerged up to my neck.  Apart from the fact that I couldn't move much, it was surprisingly comfortable.  The sand wasn't wet, like ordinary quicksand, just very soft.  I surmised that it was either pressure, heat, or a combination thereof that caused this "ice" to break down into its sandy components.  I had stood in one place for too long.  In any event, I was rather panicked, and thrashed around for possibly a full twenty minutes before realizing that I could use the powers of the Journey to pluck myself out pretty easily.  After doing this I spent another twenty minutes brushing sand off of myself, and then, hearing a summons on my slightly sand-clogged communications device, I flew myself home.  And here I am.  Trust me, I have quite a few more amazing stories about the features of our Chancel, wait and see.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 15, 2005)

Yikes, scary. We should set up warnings in these areas so people aren't randomly dying there. I wonder why the _stones_ don't fall themselves. Maybe they go below the ice and sand?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Chris Thompson, Regal of Risk*

This is just a post for me to work on my character, with my other character as a template.
[sblock]_[smallcaps]"Risk[/smallcaps] is possibility, like possibility for change. The universe is changing all the time on its own, sometimes randomly. Sure, there are some laws and rules, but even they have an aspect of chance to them. Need I change the topic to quantum mechanics, chaos theory, and the uncertainty principle? I don't think so, and please don't ask me to. The specifics bore me. This is the gist of it, though. There are fifty-two cards in all and you don't know which I'm holding, but I think you better fold to me anyway."_

Chris stands fairly tall, about 6'1". He's not difficult to point out in a crowd, and not just because of his height. He wears a distinctive leather hat and a nice leather trench coat. It seems odd at first, but it ends up being utilitarian. He keeps decks of cards and odd coins in various pockets, so he has plenty of storage. Chris doesn't keep himself particularly well-shaven, but he avoids beards. From time to time, he will decide to grow a goatee, then shave it off thinking it looks ludicrous.

Chris has spent a lot of time in casinos and various gambling venues. He knows how to gamble and has dealt with a lot of money. Money doesn't impress him anymore, since it can be found anywhere. How to extract money, or wealth or items, interests him much more. He likes figuring out the chances various situations occuring. Chris does hate cheaters, though, as they break statistics. In his games, he makes sure no one cheats, according to whatever rules the game happens to have. The rules can be changed, but they are always to be followed.


```
Chris, Regal of Risk.

[smallcaps][b]Attributes[/b][/smallcaps] (24 CPs spent)
Aspect 1 - 5 MP: Metahuman
Domain 5 - 5 MP: Regal
Realm  0 - 6 MP: Citizen
Spirit 1 - 5 MP: Hearthfire


[smallcaps][b]Gifts and Virtues[/b][/smallcaps] (1 CP spent)
G: Luck: Spend SMP to generate a major lucky event
V: Honor-bound

[smallcaps][b]Limits and Restrictions[/b][/smallcaps]
R: Hated: by the inhabitants of his chancel

[smallcaps][b]Affiliation[/b][/smallcaps] (Code of the Wild)
1. Freedom is the highest principle
2. Sanity and mundanity are prisons
3. Give in kind with a gift received

[smallcaps][b]Bonds and Anchors[/b][/smallcaps]
5 My honr and my dignity
4 Mother
3 Daryl McDowell
3 My hat
3 My estate
2 Country music and classic rock
Lila O'Connor

[smallcaps][b]Design[/b][/smallcaps]
Chris's design is a convolvulus, Flower of Uncertainty, wrapped around a
White Violet, Flower of the Attept of Happiness, on a crescent moon
background.
```

[smallcaps]*Other Notes:*[/smallcaps]
Chancel: Stopover
Imperator: Sulaya

Game notes...
We are to make a temple of inquisition

Polyphemus was to be a guardian of our chancel. We convinced him to come along with us with a really nice hat of his size. We stopped, first, in Antartica to visit the Library of Babel, which is the home of a famila consisting of the dominus of records (Lance Romanil), the dominus of mazes, the dominus of beaurocracy, and the dominus of trails.

[smallcaps]Other Familia[/smallcaps][sblock]
	
	



```
Lance Romanil, Records
Mazes
Beaurocracy
Trails
```


```
ANBERLAM
Ada Walmet, Strife
Chaos
Borders
```


```
PERACIAL
Nephala, Festivals
Debate
Conspiracy
Trade
```
[/sblock]
Darryl McDowell is a gentleman Chris used to gamble with. Darryl is a ruthless gambler, willing to win a game at any cost. The two of them learned with each other, but always butted heads, almost evenly matched. In a very high stakes game, Chris caught Darryl cheating and called him out. Darryl was furious that he was found out and arranged for some men to "educate" Chris. Chris was left with broken limbs. Of course, Chris would seek revenge, but in the best way he knew how. With cards.

Lila O'Connor is an inhabitant of Stopover. With the help of Peter, Chris sought the most honorable person in Stopover, who happened to be Lila. She is a thirteen year-old girl who hates Chris. Everybody in Stopover hates Chris, including Lila, but Chris has a deep respect for Lila.

MPs left:
AMP: 5/5
DMP: 5/5
RMP: 6/6
SMP: 5/5

Wound Levels:
Surface: 2
Serious: 2
Deadly: 2
[/sblock]


----------



## Girl_Noir (Sep 15, 2005)

Well, it's a pretty isolated place, but yeah, I imagine sign-posting would be good.  I could see our subway trains rattling by off in the distance, so I know they go by that place.  Also, I'm not really sure why the pillars don't sink.  They're so huge, I'd be willing to bet that they go well deeper than this crazy ice/sand substance.  Then again, I don't know much about the geology of our Chancel; maybe Peter would know?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 15, 2005)

You don't care to do do a Journey to find out what's really at the bottom of this?


----------



## Ardonis (Sep 15, 2005)

I could pop off a divination of realm, though that will probably only tell me what's up now, not anything in the past.  Personally, I'd be inclined to think that the pillars probably go down below the surface.  But sorry, I can't really think right now.  You told us to grab our favorite color of wine, and well, you know how it is with us and drinking.  Oh, and as for the signs, I suppose I could always sign a build order. ;-)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 15, 2005)

*NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!1!!!!11!!!!elevenoneone!!!*


----------



## Ardonis (Sep 16, 2005)

Ladies and Gentlemen, that was Jonathan, with "I can do lots of things with PhPbb!"  Let's give him a hand!


----------



## Girl_Noir (Sep 16, 2005)

/me applauds.

Also, remember?  Our wine isn't alcoholic.  Sulis and I made sure of that.


----------



## Girl_Noir (Sep 16, 2005)

Also, all it would take is a divination of realm, wouldn't it?  You wouldn't have to look into the past, just find out the nature of the place now.


----------



## Ardonis (Sep 16, 2005)

Ah, I had forgotten about the non-alcoholic part.  And yeah, it would just take a divination of realm, though I'm pretty sure, as far as our Chancel goes, we can pretty much just make it up.  So we could just SAY I did a divination of realm and found it out, but in reality, our chancel's geography is totally under our control.  Those were some nifty areas though; y'ought to write more!  I'll stick to trying to convert everyone to Catholicism.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Ardonis said:
			
		

> Ladies and Gentlemen, that was Jonathan, with "I can do lots of things with PhPbb!"  Let's give him a hand!



 Oh, that's nothing. There's a _lot_ more I can do with phpbb.

And I second the "write more" idea.


----------



## Girl_Noir (Sep 18, 2005)

Well, just so you guys know, I've been doing sketches of our chancel.  I have a sketch of the overall shape, as well as one of our vineyard valley at sunset with Sulis' and my house up on a hill.  I'll do a sketch of the autumn forest, as well as the pillar sandlake, and I've got more coming for you very shortly!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 18, 2005)

Girl_Noir said:
			
		

> Well, it's a pretty isolated place, but yeah, I imagine sign-posting would be good.



Signs that say, "Enter at own Risk," of course.

Post the sketches!


----------



## Girl_Noir (Sep 18, 2005)

I'll post the sketches probably after I get up to school and have access to a scanner.  And also, I won't be posting for a while, because I'll have to ship my computer tomorrow, so I'll be dismantling my setup tonight.  You won't hear from me again until Friday at the soonest, but I'll be sure to at least post Saturday and let y'all know that I'm alive.  And the new realm description is almost complete in my head, so look for it by the end of next weekend.


----------



## Ardonis (Sep 18, 2005)

Don't forget the floating lakes!  I <3 the floating lakes!  Also, safe travels!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 19, 2005)

Today be Talk Like A Pirate Day, mateys!


----------



## Ardonis (Sep 19, 2005)

Yarr matey, yer preachin' to th' choir.  Talkin' like a pirate comes like second nature to a scurvy sea dog such as meself.  Glad to see ye've been talkin' it though; it means I won't be completely without a crew after keelhaulin' the lot o' those landlubbers what ignore it, yarr.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 20, 2005)

Hm?


----------



## Ardonis (Sep 21, 2005)

Hmm, I don't know if the subways in the London Underground look like that.  Those are Japanese subway trains, and I believe the ones in London are different.  But that's just me making an unsubstantiated statement.  As for the third picture, yup, that's an entrance to Stopover.  Totally.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I just happened upon those pictures and thought they were thematically cool, especially the third picture ("Which one of these is an entrance to Stopover? Hm... "). Figured I'd share.


----------



## ragnarokt (Sep 25, 2005)

Well, I've been Solitudinal for much too long.  I'm happy to report that re-reading the Myst books recently has given me new perspective on our happy little Chancel.  I'd actually never read what I consider to be the third book, The Book of D'ni, and it was just nuts.  Good nuts though, like honey-roasted.  I really wish those books had been written with greater details and development, though, because they are just too darn cool to fit millenia of culture and wisdom into three books that barely manage to cover the events of about 60 years.   Both the solitude of D'ni post-fall and the creation of links to the endless possibility of worlds appeal to me, though, and I wonder how deep our Chancel goes.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 26, 2005)

How do you mean 'deep'? Culture/history-wise, or meters below the ground? We determine each, regardless, so if you want to make it deeper, go right ahead.


----------



## Ardonis (Sep 26, 2005)

I agree on the myst series.  When I first read them, I don't think I had the literary background to truly appreciate them, but these days I tend to agree.  I always wanted to hear more about what D'ni was like.  I think our Chancel would develop a fairly interesting culture, since it will become composed of a melange of urban urbane folk, given the means of entrance.  It'll also attract absent minded peoples.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 29, 2005)

... Wait, no one in our Chancel has belly buttons?


----------



## Ardonis (Sep 29, 2005)

They do if we say they do.  I mean, after all, they arrive as babies in the luggage; maybe they just happen to arrive with bellybuttons, you know?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 29, 2005)

Oh, I was just thinking about it. It'd make sense that they wouldn't, assuming we didn't specify anything. Which we haven't. Do you _want_ to specify? I don't really care one way or another, meaning the default is no bellybuttons.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 30, 2005)

_[smallcaps]"Risk[/smallcaps] is possibility, like possibility for change. The universe is changing all the time on its own, sometimes randomly. Sure, there are some laws and rules, but even they have an aspect of chance to them. Need I change the topic to quantum mechanics, chaos theory, and the uncertainty principle? I don't think so, and please don't ask me to. The specifics bore me. This is the gist of it, though. There are fifty-two cards in all and you don't know which I'm holding, but I think you better fold to me anyway."_

Chris stands fairly tall, about 6'1". The 32 year-old man is not difficult to point out in a crowd, and not just because of his height. He wears a distinctive leather hat and a nice leather trench coat. It seems odd at first, but it ends up being utilitarian. He keeps decks of cards and odd coins in various pockets, so he has plenty of storage. Chris doesn't keep himself particularly well-shaven, but he avoids beards. From time to time, he will decide to grow a goatee, then shave it off thinking it looks ludicrous.

Chris has spent a lot of time in casinos and various gambling venues. He knows how to gamble and has dealt with a lot of money. Money doesn't impress him anymore, since it can be found anywhere. How to extract money, or wealth or items, interests him much more. He likes figuring out the chances various situations occuring. Chris does hate cheaters, though, as they break statistics. In his games, he makes sure no one cheats, according to whatever rules the game happens to have. The rules can be changed, but they are always to be followed.


```
Chris, Regal of Risk.

[smallcaps][b]Attributes[/b][/smallcaps] (24 CPs spent)
Aspect 1 - 5 MP: Metahuman
Domain 5 - 5 MP: Regal
Realm  0 - 6 MP: Citizen
Spirit 1 - 5 MP: Hearthfire


[smallcaps][b]Gifts and Virtues[/b][/smallcaps] (1 CP spent)
G: Luck: Spend SMP to generate a major lucky event
V: Honor-bound

[smallcaps][b]Limits and Restrictions[/b][/smallcaps]
R: Hated: by the inhabitants of his chancel

[smallcaps][b]Affiliation[/b][/smallcaps] (Code of the Wild)
1. Freedom is the highest principle
2. Sanity and mundanity are prisons
3. Give in kind with a gift received

[smallcaps][b]Bonds and Anchors[/b][/smallcaps]
5 My honr and my dignity
4 Mother
3 Daryl McDowell
3 My hat
3 My estate
2 Country music and classic rock
Lila O'Connor

[smallcaps][b]Design[/b][/smallcaps]
Chris's design is a convolvulus, Flower of Uncertainty, wrapped around a
White Violet, Flower of the Attept of Happiness, on a crescent moon
background.
```

[smallcaps]*Other Notes:*[/smallcaps]
Chancel: Stopover
Imperator: Sulaya

Game notes...
[sblock]His familia.
Peter McAllen, Fr. Epiphany.
Ex-Jesuit from Maryland.
Trained in Theology and (don't remember).
Maria Borges. Journey.
Professor of dead languages and archaeology at the University of Chicago.
Originally from Spain.
Sulis Porter. Solitude.
Defense lawyer from England.

We are to make a temple of inquisition

Polyphemus was to be a guardian of our chancel. We convinced him to come along with us with a really nice hat of his size. We stopped, first, in Antartica to visit the Library of Babel, which is the home of a famila consisting of the dominus of records (Lance Romanil), the dominus of mazes, the dominus of beaurocracy, and the dominus of trails.

[smallcaps]Other Familia[/smallcaps][sblock]
	
	



```
Lance Romanil, Records
Mazes
Beaurocracy
Trails
```


```
ANBERLAM
Ada Walmet, Strife
Chaos
Borders
```


```
PERACIAL
Nephala, Festivals
Debate
Conspiracy
Trade
```
[/sblock]
Darryl McDowell is a gentleman Chris used to gamble with. Darryl is a ruthless gambler, willing to win a game at any cost. The two of them learned with each other, but always butted heads, almost evenly matched. In a very high stakes game, Chris caught Darryl cheating and called him out. Darryl was furious that he was found out and arranged for some men to "educate" Chris. Chris was left with broken limbs. Of course, Chris would seek revenge, but in the best way he knew how. With cards.

Lila O'Connor is an inhabitant of Stopover. With the help of Peter, Chris sought the most honorable person in Stopover, who happened to be Lila. She is a thirteen year-old girl who hates Chris. Everybody in Stopover hates Chris, including Lila, but Chris has a deep respect for Lila.[/sblock]

MPs left:
AMP: 5/5
DMP: 5/5
RMP: 6/6
SMP: 5/5

Wound Levels:
Surface: 2
Serious: 2
Deadly: 2


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 5, 2005)

[sblock=New feature on the boards here. I really like it. ] Woo![/sblock]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 10, 2005)

For possible priests...
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2693153&postcount=102


----------



## ragnarokt (Nov 22, 2005)

Ooh, I like them all.  I prefer the third, though, as he is less frog-like.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 22, 2005)

You think the first two look frog-like? What are you smoking? 

Shoot, I don't remember where those frog-pictures are now...


----------



## Ardonis (Dec 1, 2005)

I prefer the third as well.  Though that's mostly because Fr. Peter happens to be in his 30's, not his 50's.  The Inquisitor would work except for the skull cap.  That's more of a bishop thing than a priest.  A symbol of the episcopate, as it were, not the presbyterate.

And please, let's not talk about frogs.  I've been playing too much Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth, which is set in Innsmouth. ;-;


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 1, 2005)

/me throws the topic of frogs away.

I thought, at least, they could give an idea of your character?


----------



## Ardonis (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh, don't worry.  I already had an idea of what my character looked like.  Thanks though!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 8, 2005)

Well, it'd also be a useful aid so others know what you look like.


----------



## ragnarokt (Dec 9, 2005)

it is fun to think of matt with wings though...

and the entire frog issue is neatly avoided!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 9, 2005)

He does have wings! I forgot about that.

No frogs with wings?


----------



## ragnarokt (Dec 12, 2005)

mostly like, matt doesn't look like a frog.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 12, 2005)

That depends on the lighting.


----------



## Ardonis (Dec 14, 2005)

Jonathan, you suck.  And thank you kt, I do not, in fact, look like a frog.  With my goatee, I'm more like a bearded lizard.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 14, 2005)

In the dark we all look alike.


----------



## Ardonis (Dec 15, 2005)

Yes, in the PITCH BLACK we all look alike.  Because we all look like nothing because there's no light.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 17, 2005)

Good job, you got my point on the second try.


----------

